# Bindings Seem.....



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

bindings seem to be the a big deal that a bunch of people dont know about. (I'm in the market for a cheap setup for a buddy that is new) rossignol caught my eye with the new cobra setup. great price for a good product? post here for more binding reviews and questions


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to ride Burton custom bindings and loved em....

May find what you want from this link
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/17292-fs-4-new-sets-bindings-ride.html


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a pair of burton missions, used for a few seasons, for sale $50


----------

